# Too many lures/tackle: how do YOU arrange/organize it all?



## BloodStone (Apr 13, 2010)

*Hello all;
I apologize in advance if this topic may have already been covered multiple times. I don't get on here as often as I would like to.
Anyways, I fish multiple species of fresh water fish-everything from Crappie & Bluegills to Bass & Muskie. My question is this, how do you guys handle your tackle situations on your boats? Do you have multiple tackle boxes to cover a multitude of species? What do you take & what do you leave at home? What if the species you're going after, aren't hitting but another is? I have (imo) too many varities of lures & tackle to possible confine it all to one box or system (not sure I'd want to either). And I thought about having a different tackle box for each species but then aren't you cluttering up your boat with multiple boxes? Helpful Suggestions or ideas YOU employ are welcome & much appreciated. Thanks in advance.*


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Apr 13, 2010)

Id get a different taclke box/bag for each species. Then leave the ones in the truck that you dont think youll use. If the other species is hitting, itll just be a short trip back to the truck to get what you need. I always keep my Bluegill and Catfish gear in the truck, just in case the bass arent going my way.


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2010)

Same issue here man! Its a never ending battle.


----------



## txneal (Apr 13, 2010)

I have the exact same troubles. I have so much fishing tackle that I can't possibly bring everything with me. What I do is try to organize things into tackle boxes so that I can just keep track of it all. I have one box full of this and another box full of that and 6 or 8 other boxes of this and that. Then, I have a couple of boxes that are the ones I take with me to go fishing. Before I take off on a fishing trip, I open them up and see what's in there and then replenish if I think I might need more...I always carry way too many extras of everything, but better safe than sorry. In fact, I was just recently noticing the fact that I seem to have accumulated thousands of hooks over the years. You know, you can only fish with one at a time..or two or three or more...but at least I'll never run out! 

What I've found works best for me is to just get a whole bunch of tackle boxes and fill them all up. I think I have about 10 or 12 of them. Then I put all of the tackle boxes into a big rubbermaid type container and then every so often I look through them all and replenish my 2 "fishing" tackle boxes. I put enough variety into my main fishing boxes that I know I'll have something that will work for me once I get to the water. I don't know man...you just can't take it all in the boat with you, so you have to make some tough decisions and carry what you're most likely to use.


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 13, 2010)

i have 5 tackle boxes and a fly fishing vest... 1 for bass, 1 for crappie/bream, 1 for catfish, 1 for saltwater, and a smaller one with a variety of go-to baits that stays behind the seat in my truck for random ditches and ponds. in each of the specific tackle boxes i keep a small organizer box with a few go-to baits from other boxes just in case!

my grandpa used to be a lure tester back in the day for a few companies... he'd just have one gigantic storage chest (prolly 4'x2') that he'd keep in his boat and used it like a big tackle box lol


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2010)

No problems here  . I have 1 medium tackle bag, that holds five 360 plano-style boxes, and 4 small worm binders. That's it, and I've never used it all at the same time. Oh, and 3 rods, but I normally only take two, _maybe_ all 3 if I'm by myself in the boat. I look at it like this......I'm out there to relax, not to search through or trip over mounds of gear, lol.


----------



## jigster60 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm kinda a fanatic about equipment ....I keep this many rods on deck as I'm fishing all the time.....I went yesterday and I used all but 4 of them....Wonder I don't get caught up on these and do a header out of the boat everytime I go fishing....Just my thing if the fish are biting i want the right equipment available and if their not I keep about one of every thing ready till i find out what they want.....................JIGGY


https://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/?action=view&current=2323232327Ffp98nu3263754842WSNRCG33.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/2323232327Ffp98nu3263754842WSNRCG33.jpg" border="0" alt="My finesse rods"></a>

https://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/some%20pics%20of%20my%20boat/?action=view&current=2323232327Ffp99nu3263754842WSNRCG33.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/some%20pics%20of%20my%20boat/2323232327Ffp99nu3263754842WSNRCG33.jpg" border="0" alt="My spinnerbait and worm rods"></a>

https://s702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/some%20pics%20of%20my%20boat/?action=view&current=2323232327Ffp96nu3263754842WSNRCG33.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i702.photobucket.com/albums/ww23/jigster60/some%20pics%20of%20my%20boat/2323232327Ffp96nu3263754842WSNRCG33.jpg" border="0" alt="My crankbait rods"></a>


----------



## Nevillizer (Apr 14, 2010)

I do not have this problem. I only fish with maybe 2 dozen differant lures. Mostly I use live bait. I know this doesn't help with the question, sorry. I keep my lures in a smaller tackle boxe and then eveything for live bait in a larger one. I would think the suggestion of splitting it all up by fishing type would work well though.


----------



## FishingBuds (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I went back to just being a weekend warrior and I seperate mine by the fish, keep my 4 plano boxes stocked and the over flow at home. I have up to 6 poles on me


----------

